
Map of America’s Data Cables - mgav
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/540721/first-detailed-public-map-of-us-internet-backbone-could-make-it-stronger/?utm_campaign=newsletters&utm_source=newsletter-daily-all&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20150915
======
gvb
Original paper:
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/tubes_final.pdf](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/tubes_final.pdf)

